# Cambiar color Proteus



## Meta (Mar 3, 2008)

¿Cómo cambio a color blanco el fondo de Proteus de los esquemas?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 3, 2008)

hola
En la parte superior del ISIS pinchas: Template- Set Desigs Defaults.. - Paper Colour.
Dispongo de algunos manuales en cuanto los revise los subo.
saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 3, 2008)

Muchas gracias, mira que he mirado y en es parte lo había ignorado.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 3, 2008)

no me habia dado cuenta que ya hay un manual subido 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about20352.html


----------

